# Driftwood. Any experience with this seller?



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey guys, I have been looking for dw for quiet some time and I have contacted this guy on Kijiji (http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-oth...-shapes-origins-and-prices-W0QQAdIdZ244460633)

Does anyone have experience with this seller? I keep asking him if I can visit his place to see the dw, but he keeps telling me that he will load them onto his truck and bring them to my place. Im not sure why he dosent want me to see them in bulk or what. I told him what shape and size Im looking for, he asked me to txt him and he will bring them tomorrow. Im just concerned that if I dont find the pieces attractive or the price is too steep, Im not gonna buy it. So its easier on him to go back empty handed.

Just wanted to check if anyone else has dealt with him.

I guess this is the wrong section, should be in marketplace?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I saw that ad and personally won't risk my fish with that stuff. It's kept outside.

I have talked and got the same reply. I don't deal with things like that.

Edit- I think he does not want people to come there be sued it's not locked up. Probably sitting in his back yard.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm curious as to why he has so much wood (no pun intended).


----------



## Jamblor (Dec 21, 2010)

My guess is that he spends a Sunday afternoon cleaning beaches.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

lol.. interesting stuff. I would give it a go if the price is right. No harm in trying.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

jimmyjam said:


> lol.. interesting stuff. I would give it a go if the price is right. No harm in trying.


Yup, gonna txt him to come today, lets see what happens. Hes coming to my place anyways so no harm in trying.

IF he does clean the beaches, then I want to know which onces.

If I do get the dw, Id like to test it by putting it in a bucket and testing the water parameters. The only thing I have is the pH test strips though.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Jamblor said:


> My guess is that he spends a Sunday afternoon cleaning beaches.


Speaking of that, would you guys use driftwood found on Lake Ontario beaches?


----------



## Jamblor (Dec 21, 2010)

I have always wanted to, I see a bunch of pieces in my girlfriends backyard. The only reason why I didn't use some in my tank is because I was worried about what has been leached into the wood from the water. 

I guess I could try like solarz says and test the water parameters. But I also don't have any advanced testing equipment. And i doubt my school would let me loose in the lab on my own time lol.


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

Jamblor said:


> I have always wanted to, I see a bunch of pieces in my girlfriends backyard. The only reason why I didn't use some in my tank is because I was worried about what has been leached into the wood from the water.


That water is the same water that you drink, bathe in, and fill you tank with (before chlorine and fluoride is added to it).

I would still like to submerge it over a period of time and test the water prior to putting it in a tank with fish though.


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

solarz said:


> Speaking of that, would you guys use driftwood found on Lake Ontario beaches?


I have driftwood from all over - Lake Huron, Lake Ontario,Lake Erie, Lake Winnipeg, Lake Manitoba, and Guelph Lake. Never a problem, just need o soak it out to get the tannins out of it.

Same with rocks, never paid for one.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Jackson said:


> I saw that ad and personally won't risk my fish with that stuff. It's kept outside.
> .


All driftwood comes from outside.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

BillD said:


> All driftwood comes from outside.


Really?

Thanks Doctor Obvious

Does it all come from a back yard that is in our dirty polluted city?

It looks like very dirty wood. Some of it looks like it is rotting. Not what I want to put in my fish tank that I work hard to keep clean.

like I said I would not risk it. I care more about my fish than saving $20.

Edit- I think you also have to consider the fact that he says it's from the ocean. Your going to be soaking and playing around with this crap for so long it might not be worth your time. This stuff is meant to be used as decorations in gardens or arts and crafts not fresh water tanks. I will stand by what I said it is a huge risk. If he told you it's fine it's just to make a sale. He seems kind if desperate to make a sale.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey, Im not going to have fishes when I get the dw, so I dont mind trying it. As for the seller, he keeps delaying it, Im going to wait till tomorrow. Screw him if he dosent come, Im going to head over to Menagerie to check out if they have big enough dw pieces. Any other store you guys have spotted a nice big sized dw? Im kinda hesitant to buying from BA, they are just too small for the price.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Sameer said:


> Hey, Im not going to have fishes when I get the dw, so I dont mind trying it. As for the seller, he keeps delaying it, Im going to wait till tomorrow. Screw him if he dosent come, Im going to head over to Menagerie to check out if they have big enough dw pieces. Any other store you guys have spotted a nice big sized dw? Im kinda hesitant to buying from BA, they are just too small for the price.


So it's a planted tank? If so what if the wood causes the salinity to sky rocket wont that kill the plants or cause you a bunch of bull to deal with?

Ikola is selingl a bunch he has an ad up in the dry goods section. He is a trusted guy so you won't have to worry about the wood. It is all straight out of his tanks.


----------

